

Google+ Has 40,000,000 Users According To Larry Page - sitetrail
http://www.sitetrail.com/2011/10/18/google-has-40000000-users-according-to-larry-page/

======
spullara
We really won't know how many users Google+ has for another few months. DAU
would be the interesting measure this early in its life but the normaly
monthly actives are sort of irrelevant until things settle down a bit.

